# Want to Keep Track of Your Flights?



## MrFSS (Nov 27, 2008)

Flight Memory enables you to easily keep track of where you have flown and then easily produce maps showing your flight routes.

We'll also tell you your total time in the air, distance flown and even keep track of aircraft types and airlines!

FlightMemory generates a logbook of your personal flights in real time. FlightMemory is great for aviation enthusiasts, flight crews, private pilots and even the casual passenger!

Whether you are a globe-trotting consultant or just starting to keep track of your newborn's flights, FlightMemory is the place to keep your statistics!

*FlightMemory*


----------

